# fresh paint



## firstresponder01 (Jan 28, 2015)

Just got my trailer back from sandblast this afternoon. Brought it home and got a fresh coat of rustoleum on it. Looks darn good considering what it did look like before.


----------



## dieselfixer (Jan 31, 2015)

Looks like brand new now. Good job


----------



## KMixson (Jan 31, 2015)

Amazing what a coat of paint can do, eh?


----------



## firstresponder01 (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks guys, I thought about painting it blue since the boat is going to be blue and white, but HOMEDEPOT only had black rustoluem at the time so I went with that. I think I like it better black. Now time for new bungs and rewire the lights.


----------



## Steve A W (Feb 2, 2015)

Your trailer is looking good.
If You don't mind Me asking, What does it cost to sand blast ?
Thanks.

Steve A W


.


----------



## Charger25 (Feb 14, 2015)

I like that walk way you got, good way to keep feet dry !!


----------

